# Ruger is almost 8 weeks old! Pics!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I am _hopefully_ going to pick up my bottle baby buckling from Roll Farms next weekend if everything works out! :greengrin: He is a paint and is absolutely beautiful (from the pictures I have seen)!! He was just born on Thursday and the goal is for him to be my weather for the 4-H fair this June. I'm so excited :leap: Roger (RPC) is getting his twin brother and I think he will do really well for him! This is her farm page on facebook
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Roll-F ... 9902155474
He is Jazmines paint buckling What does everbody think?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

This is her website http://www.rollfarms.com/index.html


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

awwww both of those babies are awesome! I love them both--congrats to you and Roger!

What is your bottle feeding plan? What kind of milk are you going to use? Just curious. I have only had 1 bottlefed baby and we used Manna Pro Unimilk. I really liked what it did for him.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Thanks!
We feed them three times a day in the morning, when i get home, and between 9 and 10 at night. They start off on goats milk and are gradually switched to Vit. D whole milk. They seem to do really well this way  We started doing this because it is what Kim from Roll Farms recommended, she has the exact lan on their website


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Wow you can really only feed them 3 times a day? No wonder why my mojo is so fat! LOL!! I fed him round the clock EVERY 2 hours for at least 2 weeks-maybe even 3! of course he was our 1st baby and on top of it a bottle baby so I did not even know what end was up! LOL!! next time, if I have to do bottle feeding again, I will know better!

how many days old is he?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

I will be doing the same as Sara as far as switching him over to Vit. D milk except I also add buttermilk and evaporated milk to it for the added fat that is taken out when the milk is pasteurized I think it helps them grow a little better and they need the fat in the winter to stay warm. So then Sara he will be your only baby right now correct? So did you have any problems with BK when he was the only kid? I just want him to stay warm and not be lonely so I have thought about buying one of the nubian kids to keep him company and warm since they are kinda cheap.

BBB they were born Thursday. and yes 3 times a day with about 6 hours between feedings. Thats what we did with Cashmere.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

A lot of people have done it every few hours, but ours have thrived this way and it is more practical for us and our schedules. If you can do it every couple of hours thats great, but it seemed unneccesary for us. He was born Thursday, so three 
Roger, I like that idea of adding that to the milk! and yes, he will be my only baby for about a month. BK did great by himself, I just made sure I took him out and played with him every afternoon for a while. I am hopeing this one does fine by himself because I really don't need another one right now..but if he desides to be unhappy I will get him a friend


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Sara for the milk what we did was,
Take 1 gallon of milk and pour out 1 3/4 cups of milk and drink it or do whatever with it. Then add 1/2 can of evaporated milk and 1 cup of buttermilk to the 1 gallon of Vit. D milk and shake it up then its ready to use. Put the can of evaporated milk and the buttermilk back in the fridge and save it for the next jug.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Did it make a big difference? I think that might be a good idea for this kid...who I guess is probably going to need a name lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

I couldn't tell you if it made a big difference because it was our only bottle baby we have had and this is what the breeder told me to do I got her from TNT boer goats. We will need to find a name for our buck too. I havn't decided if I will name him or just let the kids name this one too. I think I should get to name some of them LOL.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Congrats! For the bottle kid I have now I got powdered goat milk and am feeding that.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

haha I would try to agree on a name! and I might try that and I will see if he does better than BK


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Very nice.....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Thanks Pam!  I'm getting really excited! I hope he is a big shweetheart like the last one I got from them


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

I got to give him his bottle yesterday afternoon.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Well I'm sure he loves you when you have food...haha Did he seem sweet and spunky?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

As sweet and spunky as a 2 day old kid could be. Wait till you see dazzle's kids they kept trying to jump up on you and fell all over the place they may not be the smartest kids.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

you have a point there...he will be totally different by next weekend probably


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

They will probably be little terrors by next weekend.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

yeah...I think im prolly gonna get him Saturday morning if that works out


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Hes adorable too, I like his markings.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Sara maybe we will be there at the same time. I want to go either Saturday or Sunday morning.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Thanks Maggie! 
and yeah..maybe it would be kinda early if I do it Saturday morning because i have a party at 1 that day


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*



> Thanks Pam!  I'm getting really excited! I hope he is a big shweetheart like the last one I got from them


  That is an exciting time..... :clap: I can't wait to see how he grows out..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Me either


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

We are offcially picking him up Saturday at 8 a.m.! He is gonna need a name too....suggestions?
If your looking for him he is Jazmines paint kid on roll farms site


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

I just went and got Caliber and your boy is awesome. You are really going to like him and if he keeps growing right he should do really well. Good luck.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Thanks Roger! He will be home with us tomorrow and I'm hoping he grows really well for us


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Well you should be getting your little guy right now so I hope you like him. You should name him Jagger, because in the ring he will have moves like Jagger. I hope you know that song.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

 :clap: that is Awesome...... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

Is your boy all settled in?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Getting my bottle baby!*

He is here! :leap: He is just the sweetest little guy ever and I have some high hopes for him so hopefully he will keep on growing! He really needs a name too guys...any ideas? We thought about Remington but i need more thoughts. What do you guys think of him? He was born on the 8th so I'm sure he will change quite a bit yet.
Some picture of him (sorry he's kinda peeing but it got him to hold still for a second!) : 







this shows off his length but doesnt give him justice in his width


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

My names for him are 
Jagger
Buckshot
smoking gun
and I may think of more later also look at my buck names people posted for my guy those are all gun related names if you want to go with that also.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

oh he is sooo cute! He already knows how to stand for a show too :laugh:

I have to tell you I love the name Remington. My best friend has a really nice buck named Remington (he is a sweet sweet boy) and we call him Remi :greengrin:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

How cute is he! Big Congrats!

I like Remington too. Sounds very "upper crust" don-cha know :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

Thanks guys! Im still thinking about the names...tough decision!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

yup it took me weeks to come up with mojo's barn name (the mojo part) acutally a friend of mine suggested mojo. His registered name came first, but it still took a few weeks!

Gotta come up with one that "fits" :laugh:

as a side note--I was laughing the other day because we rescued two dogs at my work (I work for a vet) that we are adopting out. This same girl, the one that suggested mojo, is a very quiet girl--usually does not "chime in" on conversations much at all. So when she actually suggested Mojo I just HAD to use it (not to mention it was perfect) but the other day she goes by w/the two rescue dogs and the vet comes out and writes down their names on their charts--one is Moe and the other is Joe. I said--oh "mojo" LOL! I asked who named them.....guess who?...the same girl :ROFL: I think she likes that combo :laugh:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

Ruger


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

He is a real good looking kid..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

Thanks Pam! I really like Ruger too...He seems too be doing really well so far. He's a little pig when its time to eat thats for sure..my sister and my boyfriend fight over who gets to feed him so I usually lose the battle and get to watch haha


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

My gosh he's cute. I'm so looking forward to kids
coming the first of April. My first.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

Well...his name is officially Ruger! It just fits him...
Tenacross- Kids are so cute, i absolutely love having them around! Good luck


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

Adorable!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: He's Here!! Pictures added page 3! Name?*

Thanks! He is getting to the fun little age where they hop all over and follow you like a puppy..


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ruger is here! pics page three*

Soo cute!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Ruger is here! pics page three*

 Thank you He totally makes my heart melt everytime I go see him in the barn  I can already tell it will be hard selling him at the fair...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Ruger is here! pics page three*

Ruger is three weeks old today and is already 18-19 pounds (depends what time i weigh him, he doesnt care for it  ) He was 9 pounds when he was born so I would say he is growing pretty well...updated pictures are on the way!! I'm so proud of my little boy :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics coming!*

Here he is...he never holds still but here is what i have..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

He's looking good..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

Thanks Pam! He's a handful...thats for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

Your welcome.. a handful is a good thing ..he is healthy..LOL :wink: :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

He sure is looking good Sara. If I can get someone to take pictures I will update pictures of my guy so we can see how the brothers compare. Ruger is a good 3-4 pounds bigger now then Caliber is but they are pretty close in design. I still kinda like the looks of Ruger better but I went with the teats as my deciding factor  .


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

Ruger  Love the name and he's growing like a weed


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

Thanks everbody! 
Pam- yes, I'm glad he is like that.  
Roger- He is a little bigger than Caliber, but that doesn't mean he wont catch up! I would love to see what he's looking like! I'm sure you made a good choice :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

So cute!! Love his markings!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

Thanks!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

Well Sara as long as you don't mind I thought I would put a picture of Caliber on here so people could see both brothers on the same page for comparison.








I think they are both alot alike structurally. Ruger is growing a little faster and might have a little more bone. But overall I think they are both alot alike and might be the same if they were the same weight. I like them both. Caliber has 1 delude spot in his cape on the other side.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

I dont mind, I think they look a lot alike too! Ruger has really stocky legs and is looking really long these days. Is Caliber long bodied too?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

Yes I think he gets longer every day. He would not stand so I could get a picture of his length without putting his head down and looking horrible.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

I know what you mean, they never want you to take one that actually shows off there good looks..haha


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

It is almost like they know what we want them to do but refuse.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

pretty much...but at least they are energetic


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Ruger is thre weeks old already! Updated pics!*

Well Ruger will be 8 weeks old on Thursday and is almost 30 pounds already! ( 29 to be exact) He is so long and level and is really muscular throughout his loin area. Not to mention the sweetest baby ever. He doesnt stand still for pictures very well but here are a couple:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He wanted to say hi...just he got a little close


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW he is getting big I need to weigh Caliber and get some pictures. Bottle babies are so hard to get pictures of LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know, I'm pretty happy with him so far! But yeah...ke follows you like a puppy...until a leash is involved...:/ haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! So glad he is growing so well for you! I bet the leash is not something he thinks should be in his day of pampering LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....and so big...he is doing great..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Ruger is too cute! He and Caliber are such beautiful boys!!

I can't wait to see how they do at the fairs-will be so exciting!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! Burns Branch Boers- Caliber is a buck and will not be shown at the fair I believe...but I agree he is a cute little man!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just weighed Caliber before I gave him his night bottle and he is 28 pounds on the dot. So they are staying about the same as all along just a pound or two difference. I will try to get someone to take some pictures when we feed him so he is not at my feet.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, I wish someone would have helped me out...but he stood still for about five seconds so it was alright. The little monster has decided he likes to climb up the rof and run around when he is aloud out now...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW he needs some friends come on Bessie give Ruger some friends LOL. But fo real lets get the show on the road Bessie. I am still liking Ruger a little better but I am hoping once Caliber grows out of this awkward stage he is in he will look good again.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I know...Bessie will be the death of me :sigh: but they all go through those stages..Caliber looks good to me for their age too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think it is because I see him every day that I get bored and pick him apart finding his faults. I think he will grow into a great buck I hope he looks like his sire. 

Amy like Sara said Caliber is going to be my breeding buck this fall so he will not be shown unless for some crazy reason a USBGA show is close by.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Probably true...did you cut him down to two bottles yet?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes I actually did that a week ago because my aunt has breast cancer and my mom had to fly out to San Diego to go to her surgery so no one was here last week to do the mid day feedings so they got cut to 2 bottle then. I will keep them at 2 bottles till 10 weeks then go to 1 bottle. I am going to band nubian in the next week or so also. Sorry to high jack your thread some but here is caliber from today on my crappy phone. He is on a slope in the one picture so he looks down hill but he is not really like that and he is pretty long.
Here is Caliber, Nubian and in the background is Storm(Sky's kid)








This is the one with him on a small slope. He is longer and you can see his spot in his cape in this one.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Ruger got banded yesterday..poor fella haha. Caliber looks nice and thick, unless he is just super fluffy. Does he have a tiny head for his body size? It doesnt look like it but I always think Ruger has a tiny head..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is not too fluffy but Ruger looks like he is and yes he does have a tiny head it looks really funny. Poor Ruger.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah Ruger isnt fluffy at all but he is still really soft..and yeah...oh well :/


----------

